# Sticky  MTBR Posting Guidlines - READ BEFORE YOU POST



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

In Case you did not know, here is a link to the MTBR Posting Guidelines:

Mtbr Forum Guidelines

There are specific Forums on this site for different aspects of the sport, but the General Forum is for General Mountain Bike talk that does not fit into a specific Forum.

Examples of Specific Fourms:
*Brake Time* - Discussion of Brakes and anything Brake related, levers, pads, disks, etc.
*Drivetrain* - Anything that has to do with the transmission of a bike, Chains, Gears, Pedals, etc
*Wheels n Tires* - Anything to do with Tires, Wheelsets, Hubs, Spokes, etc.

*Regional* - These are for local bicycle related discussions for where you live or want to visit.

*Manufacturer* - Have a question about a certain brand bike or just wanna show off yours, post there.

When you post about Drivetrain issues, brake issues, or wheel n tire issues in the General Forum, those threads will be moved into the corresponding forum to make it easier for users to browse threads on similar topics. The same can be applied to Regional Issues, or Bike Brand Specific Threads.

_MTBR has thousands of active users so keeping the site organized is important for helping users access the information they are trying to find._

*For non-Bicycle related threads please use the Off-Topic Forum "Off-Camber"*
Off Camber (off topic) - Mtbr.com

*Please search before you post.*

In addition to the Sites Built-in Search Functions you can get really good site search results using Google.

For instance, if you're searching to ship your bike via Bike Flight, type
"Bike flight search site:forums.mtbr.com"

just use search site:forums.mtbr.com and type what ever you're searching for in front of it.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*MTBR is a family site so any NSFW content will be removed immediately and users warned/banned. This is also a political free zone(including Off-Camber) and all political posts will be removed.

Please play nice, if someone starts a new topic and you do not have anything useful to add to the discussion, move on, please do not "de-rail" the thread and take it off the original topic just because you want to pad you post count or add an insulting remark. This sort of behavior will also be moderated. Please try to foster a community of helpfulness.*

To Edit your own post or report a post to the moderators click on the three dots at the upper right corner of a post:








From the Drop Down Menu Select Edit or Report depending on what you need to do.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Main Guidelines page link fixed.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Some updates related to the new site.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

The new forum software platform has the ability to assign warning points to users when they make posts that go against the site posting guidelines. This will be implemented this week.

What you need to know:

The default warning will issue a single point that expires after 1 month.
If a user acquires 3 points they will be banned from the site until the points expire to put them below 3 active points.
Moderators can use their judgement to:
Add more than 1 point for an infraction
Add more than 1 month of time for a point before it expires


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> The new forum software platform has the ability to assign warning points to users when they make posts that go against the site posting guidelines. This will be implemented this week.
> 
> What you need to know:
> 
> ...


I just wanted to update this. The mods have been apply warnings and warning points since the site went live, but we were not aware that the users did not see the points or warning messages we applied to them unless a Private Conversation was started with the user. If you are curious about the points on your account you can PM any Mod and they can screenshot what we see and send it to you.


----------

